# I want to make a white Skeeter Pee.



## olusteebus (Oct 27, 2012)

I have made one batch of SP, 4 pounds of frozen blackberries, 2 pounds of frozen peaches and 64 ounces of realemon. We love it. My neighbor and her mother said it was the best wine she had ever drank!

My wife would like a "white" SP. I know I could just make it with no fruit but I am thinking some fruit would add much needed body. 

What would be a easily available addititive to use. How about a white grape frozen concentrate? What others do you suggest?

Thanks 

Buster


----------



## dralarms (Oct 27, 2012)

Start with welches white grape juice.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 27, 2012)

That is what I was thinking. Should be pretty good.


----------



## keena (Oct 27, 2012)

You could try the flavor extracts at the lhbs. You could flavor it however you wanted then and it would still look white


----------



## Deezil (Oct 27, 2012)

Banana, apple, pear, pineapple - they're all yellow-ish / white wine looking


----------



## nate0001 (Oct 30, 2012)

I did a banana, peach, pineapple, and mango. Turned out good and have had people say it tasted similar to a certain kind of white wine. I don't remember which they likened it to though.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 20, 2012)

I am going to try a gallon of white grape Peach concentrate sp with a dryness of about 1.01. In addition, I will make a gallon of cranberry (concentrate). I am thinking of making an apple (concentrate) with mulling spices for my wife and friends in small bottles for the holidays.


----------



## MurphyTexas (Nov 20, 2012)

It all sounds good to me.


----------

